# Windows 10: Serial und Product Key auslesen - So geht's



## David Martin (30. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10: Serial und Product Key auslesen - So geht's* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 10: Serial und Product Key auslesen - So geht's


----------



## Luzzifus (30. Juli 2015)

Zitat: "unter Umständen"

Habt ihr das mal ausprobiert?

Was mich aber viel brennender interessiert ist die Frage nach der Gültigkeit einer kostenlosen Upgrade-Lizenz nach Ablauf des ersten Jahres. Für mich klang das bisher immer so, dass ich nach dieser Zeit für eine Neuinstallation auf neuer Hardware sowieso eine Lizenz kaufen muss. 

Weiß da jemand was genaueres? Optimalerweise mit halbwegs glaubwürdiger Quelle?


----------



## SoulKeeper2k (30. Juli 2015)

Ich würde empfehlen mal den Text zu überarbeiten. 

Für eine Neuinstallation wird unter Umständen die Serial benötigt. Wer den Product Key....

Einmal von Serial und im nächsten Atemzug von Product Key zu sprechen verwirrt doch nur. Entweder nur Serial oder nur Product Key. So ein doppel gemoppel kommt nicht sonderlich gut und wirkt nicht grad professionell geschweige denn bewandert. [Ironie off]


----------



## Worrel (30. Juli 2015)

Also ich hätte erwartet, daß ich den Key nicht mehr brauche, da man sich afaik mit einem MS Konto anmelden muß. 

Sprich: Genauso wie in Steam müßten Keys mit dem Konto verbunden sein und ich nach dem Einloggen darauf zugreifen können, ohne die jeweiligen Keys kennen zu müssen.


----------



## pumuckeldarkside (30. Juli 2015)

*Versuch es damit*

Windows 10: EULA, Updatezwang, Supportzeitraum und Hardwarebindung - ComputerBase


----------



## eisenherz1975 (29. Januar 2016)

Die Erklärung zu Windows 10: Serial und Product Key auslesen und verwenden ist an dieser stelle FALSCH

Den Windows 10 Serial und Product Key auslesen bringt euch nothing und Garnichts bei einer Neu-Installation von Windows 10 Home / Pro / Enterprise in 32 oder 64 Bit

Warum:
Der upgrade Key hat nichts zu tuen mit einer Aktivierung bei einer Neu Installation, auch wenn Ihr bereits ein upgrade aus Windows 7 bis 8.x durchgeführt habt und den Key/Serial ausgelesen habt, dieser wird nicht bei einer Neu Installation von Windows 10 Angenommen / akzeptiert.

Aber:
Wenn Ihr ein Upgrade von Windows 7 bis Windows 8.x durchgeführt habt, so merkt sich Microsoft dieses und Ihr könnt den Prozess so Oft wiederholen wie Ihr wollt, ABER !!! wenn Ihr Änderungen an eurer System Hardware vorgenommen habt, bspw. eine neue Grafikkarte, dann schaut Ihr ins leere.

Was bedeutet das:
Ihr habt Windows 7 32-64 Bit Installiert und Aktiviert bis Windows 8.x in 32-64 Bit, Ihr Upgraded nach Windows 10 in 32 bzw. 64 Bit und ließt den Produkt bzw. Serial Key aus.
Irgendwann wenn Ihr meint das euer Betriebssystem lahmt, wollt Ihr euer System neu Aufsetzen und nimmt bei der Aktivierung eure Ausgelesene Key bzw. Serial vom Upgrade in der Vergangenheit zur Hand. NO GO !!!!
Microsoft wird diesen Key/Serial nicht akzeptieren und weiterhin nach einem Product Key fragen.

Lösung:
Installiert euer Windows 7 - 8.x erneut und startet den Update Vorgang erneut, da Microsoft sich gemerkt hat, das euer System bereits mit der euch vorliegenden Hardware in der Vergangenheit im Upgrade Prozess Aktiviert wurde.
Problem dabei:
Ihr habt Hardware Änderungen im System vorgenommen, dann stimmt es sich mit dem Upgrade Aktivierungsprozess in der Vergangenheit überein und Microsoft fragt nach einen Gültigen Product Key.

Die Lösung aller Probleme:
erstellt euch eine saubere Windows 7 -8.x in 32-64 Bit Installation und Upgraded nach Windows 10 in 32-64 Bit, erstellt euch ein Image (Bsp. Acronis Tool, Ghost Image, Norton uvm.) und Speichert dieses ab, jetzt Upgraded Ihr nach Windows 10 in der vorliegenden Windows 7-8.x Version auf 10 und erstellt erneut ein Image.
Was haben wir damit bezweckt:
Wir haben ein Image für den Upgrade Prozess mit gültig vorliegender Aktivierung zum aller ersten Upgrade Prozess welcher bei MS hinterlegt ist und jederzeit die Möglichkeit, solange es durch MS angeboten wird zu Upgraden auf Windows 10 und zum anderen die bereits Migrierte und Aktivierte  Version von Windows 10 in Aktivierter Form. (in Abhängigkeit von Ausgangssystem Windows 7-8x in 32-64 Bit und Home -Enterprise)

Damit haben wir alles evtl. gedeckelt.

Anleitungen zur Image Erstellung eines Primären Bootsystems, sprich also der Boot Partition C inkl. der versteckten Partitionen bestehen bereits im Internet.
Googelt hilft.

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch ein wenig im Irrsinn der Digitalen Welt weiterhelfen.

Liebe Grüße aus Rüsselsheim bei Hessen
euer Oli P.


----------



## McDrake (9. September 2016)

Au ja.
Super Page... vor allem wenn bei den Produkten jeweils steht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vordack (9. September 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also ich hätte erwartet, daß ich den Key nicht mehr brauche, da man sich afaik mit einem MS Konto anmelden muß.
> 
> Sprich: Genauso wie in Steam müßten Keys mit dem Konto verbunden sein und ich nach dem Einloggen darauf zugreifen können, ohne die jeweiligen Keys kennen zu müssen.



Ich hab Win 10 vor ein paar Wochen neu aufgesetzt, mit Partitionen löschen. Ich habe bei der Installation die Product Key Eingabe übersprungen, mich mit meinem MS Konto angemeldet und Win 10 war aktiviert als ich danach nachschaute.

Also denke ich daß es so ist wie Du Dir wünscht.


----------



## HanFred (19. September 2016)

eisenherz1975 schrieb:


> wenn Ihr Änderungen an eurer System Hardware vorgenommen habt, bspw. eine neue Grafikkarte, dann schaut Ihr ins leere.


Falsch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. September 2016)

Ich glaube es ist so:

Wenn man die Keyeingabe überspringt, dann "merkt" es sich die Hardware und wird an diese gebunden.
Gibt man bei der Installation stattdessen seinen alten Key von Win 7, 8 oder Vista an, dann ist es an diesen Key gebunden.


----------

